# Pokemon Mystery Dungeon:Team Legend



## Shadowstar (Jun 26, 2008)

My RPG from the past is back. pretty much nothing has changed.

RULES:

No godmodding
No charactar control
No more than 19 Players
No making more than one charactar
If charactar is a legendary, minimum level is 40, maximum is 50.
No being Arceus

PLOT(Legend):
You are a part of Team Legend, lead by Blizzard the Articuno, who has info on Shadow Lugia's evil plot to take over the world. Blizzard had escaped from Shadow Lugia's evil lair. Before Blizzard gives any infomation, you must help her remove the frames on her wings and mind-control device around her neck.

PLOT(Shadow):
You are a follower of Shadow Lugia, bent on capturing Blizzard and taking over the world. Every new follower gets a mind-control device.( in case of rebelious behavior) You are totally against Team Legend.

FORM:

Name:
Level:
Gender:
Pokemon:
Moves:
Side:(Legend or Shadow)
Personality:

My charrie:

Name:Blizzard
Level:50
Gender:Female
Pokemon:Articuno
Moves:Gust, Ice Beam, Blizzard, Powder snow
Side:Legend
Personality:Caring and quiet, willing to learn.

Join?


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 26, 2008)

Can I ask if you have to be a Legendary Pokemon?


----------



## Shadowstar (Jun 26, 2008)

You don't have to...


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 26, 2008)

Signing up in my previous form.

Name: Thorn
Level: 50
Gender: Female
Pokemon: *pokes username*
Moves: Shadow Blast, Shadow Down, Shadow Remove, Shadow Storm
Side: *points to prefix of every attack and species*
Personality: I'll try to remember it:
Thorn is rather angry at being considered evil, which she doesn't think she is. She can have mood swings often.

I think that was it...


----------



## Shadowstar (Jun 26, 2008)

Accepted.


----------



## Nope (Jun 26, 2008)

Name: Tsunami
Level: 50
Gender: Male
Pokemon: Lugia
Moves: Agility, Aeroblast, Hydro Pump, Recover, Calm Mind
Side: Shadow, and as in the previous, I am Thorn's Brother.
Personality: Very evil. He loves to torture, and sometimes kill, pokèmon. He can cheat in fights, but he do hold his promises, even though he don't like them. He don't think he is as evil as his sister, but (looking at shadow_lugia's application) he is.


----------



## Elfin (Jun 26, 2008)

Name: Kitty
Level: 46
Gender: Female
Pokemon: Mew
Moves: Psychic, Thunderbolt, Recover, Ice Beam, Flamethrower
Side:(Legend or Shadow) LEGEND!!
Personality: She's goofy and a bit childish, (being a Mew) and is usually cheerful. She likes to have friendly fights. Wears a sort of backpack stuffed full of toys, which she plays with a lot. Her favorite toys are pinwheels. She is very friendly and tries to get everyone to get along.


----------



## Shadowstar (Jun 26, 2008)

Accepted.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Jun 26, 2008)

Name: Zrantox
Level: 50
Gender: Male
Pokemon: Darkrai
Moves: Dark Void, Nightmare, Dark Pulse, Double Team
Side: Legend
Personality: Zrantox refuses to work with anybody, and attempts to do so don't always end well. He is also very quiet, preferring not to speak unless he thinks it's "worth his time". he is very calculating, and rarely loses a battle.


----------



## Shadowstar (Jun 26, 2008)

And I bet you know the awnser. Accepted!


----------



## Nope (Jun 26, 2008)

Bakuphoon said:


> Name: Tsunami
> Level: 50
> Gender: Male
> Pokemon: Lugia
> ...


 Just asking, did you accept me?


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jun 26, 2008)

Name: Callisto
Level: 50
Pokemon: Jirachi
Moves: Doom Desire, Healing Wish, Psychic, Swift, Zen Headbutt
Side: Legend
Personality: A bright and cheery character, Callisto is always a friendly type, except to those who threaten his friends. He gets along with others very well, and is always curious about the world around him.


----------



## Shadowstar (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes Accepted. I accepted everyone so far.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 26, 2008)

Name: Zappo
Level: 56
Gender: Male (Let's just say)
Pokemon: Rotom
Moves: Discharge
Ominous Wind
Thunder Wave
Dark Pulse
Side: Team Legend
Personality: Zappo, although not a legendary, fits right in. He is extremely energetic and is very trustworthy. He tends to be very stubborn.


----------



## Shadowstar (Jun 26, 2008)

I never said you could have five moves. Accepted upon edit.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 26, 2008)

Okay, I took off Confuse Ray.


----------



## Shadowstar (Jun 26, 2008)

Okay!^^


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jun 27, 2008)

Name: Crystal
Level: 29
Gender: Female
Pokemon: Shiny Abomasnow
Moves: Ice Punch, Ice Shard, Razor Leaf, GrassWhistle
Side: Legend
Personality: Crystal is social and loves to be around others. She is kind and caring, and her favorite move is GrassWhistle. She likes to think of herself as a fluffy, soft Pokemon. She has ice-blue eyes, unlike the normal pink. In winter, she shelters her friends from the cold. She is determined not to let anyone die in this time of trouble, so she can get sensitive at times. Crystal has practically mastered the GrassWhistle move, being able to play a few different sounds and many, many different tunes with it that do different things. Due to the focus of mastering the move, Crystal prefers to be a supporter in a fight because of the fact that she has lost attack power from some of her other moves. Crystal sometimes plays it for fun since she loves the sound so much.

If you were wondering, I used to be Flower the Shaymin, but I currently seem to have an obsession with Ice-types.


----------



## Darksong (Jun 27, 2008)

Form From Me!
Name: Serena
Level: 42
Gender: Female
Pokemon: Vaporeon
Moves: Dive, Attract, Acid Armor, Shadow Ball
Side: Legend 
Personality: Serena is completely devoted to her team, willing to put her life on the line for anyone on Blizzard's side, if they have won her total trust. She tends to act puny when she is offended or chastised. Otherwise, however, she has a bright, cheerful personality and loves to splash around in the water.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jun 27, 2008)

*Name:Goldenflame*
*Level:50*
*Gender:Female*
*Pokemon:Half normal,half shiny Ninetales*
*Moves:Flamethrower,Safeguard,Extrasensory,Quick attack*
*Side:Legend *
*Personality: Is very fast and skillful at battling but always but has no confidence or self esteem. Likes battling and is competive but if loses becomes mean and unhappy. But usually cheerful and enjoys herself.*
*Appearance: Is a shiny ninetales with a normal ninetales's tail. Also she has red eyes that glow in the dark.*​ 
*The Team Members*​ 
*Legend*
*Kitty-Mew*
*Zappo-Rotom*
*Icicle-Snorunt*
*Callisto-Jirachi*
*Zrantox-Darkrai*
*Serena-Vaporeon*
*Goldenflame-Ninetales*
*Crystal-Shiny Abomasnow*​ 
*Shadow*
*Tsunami-Lugia*
*Thorn-Shadow Lugia *
*Firaga-Shadow Charizard*
*Vendetta-Shadow Articuno*​


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jun 27, 2008)

Name: Vendetta
Level: 50
Gender: Male
Pokemon: Shadow Articuno
Moves: Shadow Rush, Shadow Sky, Shadow Chill and Shadow Shed
Side: Do you really need to ask?
Personality: Has an undying hatred for his twin sister Blizzard. Other than that very little emotions.


----------



## Shadowstar (Jun 27, 2008)

Oooo... Adding a little angst... Accepted!


----------



## Evolutionary (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks, but I won't be here very often in the weekdays and my timezone is probaly different cause I live in NZ. But I will try my best to come everyday and spend at least one hour on the forums.


----------



## Mercury (Jun 30, 2008)

Can I join? 
Name: Icicle
Level: 25
Gender: Male
Pokémon: Snorunt
Moves: Powder Snow, Icy Wind, Headbutt, Protect
Side: Team Legend
Personality: Very Cheerful, but ignored. He is weak compared to the other Pokémon, which is why they don't notice him much, but he tries his hardest in battles, and he leveled up to learn Protect, to help protect Blizzard. He tries to his hardest to be noticed. He also hopes Blizzard will teach him some powerful Ice type moves


----------



## Shadowstar (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes. Accepted.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jun 30, 2008)

When do we start?


----------



## Shadowstar (Jun 30, 2008)

When someone other than you and shadow_lugia joins the shadow side.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jun 30, 2008)

Why hasn't anyone joined? Shadow is teh win.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 30, 2008)

> Giovanni: Ash... Join the dark side.
> Ash: Um...no. Too dark.


----------



## Lili (Jun 30, 2008)

Name: Lilian
Level: 34
Gender: Female
Pokemon: Vulpix
Moves: Flamethrower, Will O' Wisp, Flame Wheel, Attract
Side: Legend
Personality: She's very energetic and sweet, but can be harsh and serious when she needs to be.


----------



## Shadowstar (Jun 30, 2008)

Not accepted. There are too many Legend members already.


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 1, 2008)

Whoa, 9 legends and 3 shadows.  I guess I'll go shadow.

Name:Firaga
Level:  40
Gender:  Male
Pokemon:  Shadow Charizard
Moves:  Shadow Fire, Shadow Rush, Fly, Dragon Pulse
Side:  Shadow
Personality:  He is endowed with shadow abilities and attacks, but he isn't 100% Shadow (although he is 100% member of Team Shadow).  Obviously, he's evil, but he's not as evil as his leaders, and he does evil things not necissarily because they're evil, but rather out of obedience to his team leaders.


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 1, 2008)

Accepted. And now: start!
---------
Blizzard was flying above a forest. She saw some pokemon, so she landed.


----------



## Elfin (Jul 2, 2008)

Kitty looked up. An Articuno had landed in the forest. The pink kitty jumped up from the ground and began floating, tail swishing slowly, towards Blizzard. She pulled a pinwheel out of the bag on her back and began playing with it.
"Hello~!"


----------



## Darksong (Jul 2, 2008)

Serena saw an Articuno flying toward her, so she leaped out of the pond she was resting in and cried out a greeting. "Hello there!"


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 2, 2008)

Crystal was closing her eyes and playing a soft, melodic tune on her GrassWhistle. She enjoyed the noise, and only opened her eyes as Blizzard flew through the sky. Crystal watched him for awhile, listening to her own music.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 2, 2008)

Zappo bounced around happily. He never slept. He was always too energetic to sleep. He watched Articuno land and listened to Crystal Grasswhistle. It was going to be a good day; Zappo just knew it.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 2, 2008)

Callisto looked up as Kitty looked up. He spotted an Articuno coming towards them. He waved his arms upwards at her, shouting, "Hello~! Who are you?!"


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 2, 2008)

Crystal closed her eyes and played the last few notes of her tune. It ended in a couple of long notes, and then it abruptly stopped. Crystal lowered her hands, nodded, and got off the ledge she had been standing on. "Hello, Blizzard!" she shouted up to the Articuno.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jul 2, 2008)

Goldenflame looked up in the dark sky and spotted Blizzard flying towards them.
'Hey, Blizz over here' goldenflame shouted out to her.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 2, 2008)

(( DD: It's 4 of us and 9 of you. Why do you people hate me so much?))

Can't think of anything to say yet.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 2, 2008)

((Can I transfer myself over to the "Dark side"?))


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 2, 2008)

I wouldn't mind if the sides were evened a bit, but I'm sure that Shadowstar should also have a conseus on that.


----------



## Mercury (Jul 2, 2008)

"Cool! An Articuno!" Icicle said, glancing up at the sky, "I bet that knows some really powerful Ice type moves!"
Icicle finished chomping the berry he was eating, and ran over.


----------



## Nope (Jul 2, 2008)

((I hope it's okay I edit my application post to make Tsunami sound a little more evil?))

Tsunami flew high above the castle that Thorn, his sister, owned. He soon got hungry, and found himself a Flaaffy in the nearby woods.
He ate the meat of the Flaaffy, spit the wool out, and was about to fly when he heard voices.
_Who can that be?_ He thought. _Maybe some pokèmon I can kill... for fun...._ Tsunami enjoyed killing pokèmon for fun. He simply _loved_ it.

He followed the sound of talking pokèmon. It wasn't easy to navigate in a forest for a big Lugia like him, and he soon broke a treebranch. He hoped the pokèmon did'nt hear him.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 2, 2008)

> Tsunami flew high above the castle that *Shadow,* his sister, owned.


Your stuck in the plot of the RP you made xD

Not saying anything yet because what I'm doing at the current time is uninteresting. I am plotting to take over the world like usual. In my castle. Muahaha.


----------



## Nope (Jul 2, 2008)

((Sorry... I mix the RPGs I'm in. Edited))


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jul 2, 2008)

(OOC: I don't understand but whatever.)
Vendetta was crouching atop the battlements of the castle, watching Tsunami hunt. Deciding he was hungry, Vendetta swooped from the battlements and speared a Tauros with his beak before devouring it.


----------



## Nope (Jul 2, 2008)

((I've noticed, Teh Ebil Snorlax, that you like to be evil, bloodthirsty and powerful...))


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jul 2, 2008)

(OOC: Evil characters are teh win, and if I can't be evil, I'll be a vicious loner =D)


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 3, 2008)

Firaga was nearby, and flew up to Vendetta.  "Ugh," he said with a repulsed look, "how can you eat it like that?"  Firaga was not refering to the fact that Vendetta was eating a pokemon, which is actually not that strange of a site in their world, nor was he referring to how the Articuno had stabbed and ripped his prey before eating it.  Rather, Firaga, being a Charizard and major user of fire, was disgusted at how Vendetta could eat the meal raw.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jul 3, 2008)

*The Team Members*

*Legend*
*Kitty-Mew*
*Zappo-Rotom*
*Icicle-Snorunt*
*Callisto-Jirachi*
*Zrantox-Darkrai*
*Serena-Vaporeon*
*Goldenflame-Ninetales*
*Crystal-Shiny Abomasnow*​ 
*Shadow*
*Tsunami-Lugia*
*Thorn-Shadow Lugia *
*Firaga-Shadow Charizard*
*Vendetta-Shadow Articuno*​


----------



## Mercury (Jul 3, 2008)

As Icicle was running over, he was sure he heard the sound of a branch snapping. He stopped, and looked in the direction of the sound. Nothing. He thought nothing of it and carried on running.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jul 3, 2008)

"I'm a bird of prey, Firaga, it' what we do. I would have thought a reptile would do much the same."


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Jul 3, 2008)

((Hmm. I've missed some, but not too much. That's good.))

The woods were quiet.

That would only be because I'd silenced msot pokemon that had tried to attack me.

_You know that this world has gone to ruin when pokemon attack you even when you're going on a harmless exploration of the forest_ I thought to myself.

Even now, I needed to find another Team Legend member to give my information to.

The informant hadn't said why it was so significant, he jsut said it was.


----------



## Nope (Jul 3, 2008)

((Exo-Raikou, post in third person... please.)))

It did'nt seem like the pokèmon had heard Tsunami, so he kept walking closer until he could see them.
A Snorunt, a Mew, a Rotom, a Jirachi, a Darkrai, a Vaporeon, a Ninetales, a shiny Abomasnow and... An _Articuno_...
_Blizzard..._


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 3, 2008)

Rotom buzzed. "Guys! I think I heard something!"


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Jul 3, 2008)

((FIne, even though i've been posting in first person ever since I could RP, fine.

Oh, and now might be a good time to mention that Zrantox was still looking for all of them. He wasn't nearby any Team Legend member at the time))

Zrantox floated into an area where sevral pokemon were.

_Ah, my fellow Team Legend memebrs._

That was good. It meant that he could deliver the message, and maybe figure out why it was so important.


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 4, 2008)

"It's not that," Firaga said to the Articuno.  "It's just that I could never eat anything without cooking it at least a little.  Of course, you are an Ice type, so I suppose you prefer it cold.  It's still pretty gross, though.  Anyway, that's not why I joined you; I was going to ask, have you seen Tsunami anywhere?  I haven't seen him for a while now."


----------



## Twilight Dragon (Jul 4, 2008)

(never mind..)


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Jul 5, 2008)

((Are you still accepting? Please say yes.))
Name: Kyrstyllia
Level: 49
Gender: Female
Pokemon: Umbreon
Moves: Feint Attack, Shadow Ball, Dark Pulse, False Swipe
Side: Shadow
Personality: Kyrstyllia is loyal to one being. That would be the Shadow Lugia. To everyone else, she's the dirtiest, rudest, most despicable liar-and most likely the best at it, also. She has a grudge against Articuno. More than once she's sent a false report via Articuno's spies.


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 5, 2008)

Accepted!


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Jul 5, 2008)

Kyrstyllia walked silently through the Shadow Lugia's castle. Quickly she arrived in the room in which Thorn resided. "Thorn. I come with news." She really said that only to gather the Shadow Lugia's attention.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jul 6, 2008)

"Not that I can think of." Vendetta said before spitting on the ground. "Not that I'd be paying much attention to Tsunami, the boss's ickle baby brother. Pathetic and..._normal_. And that Krystillia, why Thorn let's her work for us is beyond me. They should both be overShadowed if you ask me."


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 6, 2008)

"Hmm, I bet Thorn would like it if her brother was Shadowed like herself.  Then again, Shadow power is greater and darker than normal power, and if Tsunami somehow ended up stronger and more evil than Thorn herself, that could be bad.  And giving Krystilla the evil power of Shadow wouldn't be good for the rest of us, especially you, Vendetta."


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jul 6, 2008)

"Pffft, she may not like Articuno, but unless you've forgotten, I'm not just a legendary Pokémon, I'm Shadow legendary. I'm many times the size of that puny little Umbreon and I'd spear her like I speared that Tauros. Though you have a point about Tsunami. Tsunami may not be as powerful as Thorn but he's a damn sight more twisted, and giving him even more power to toy with would be a bad move. We could always just cull the brat, you and I. I wouldn't let Thorn hear this but together, you and I could overthrow her."


----------



## Nope (Jul 7, 2008)

Tsunami knew the pokèmon had heard him, so he stepped out of the trees so that they could see him.
"Hello, Blizzard." He said with a grin, charging an Aeroblast deep in his throat. "And who are you?" He looked at the other pokèmon. The Aeroblast was ready to be fired, but Tsunami was waiting for an answer.


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 7, 2008)

"Well, if it isn't Tsunami."Blizzard repled.


----------



## Nope (Jul 7, 2008)

"Indeed it is. Won't you welcome me?" Tsunami laughed evilly. The Aeroblast in his throat reduced its size so it could not be seen, but it was still there, struggling and wanting to come out and defeat Tsunamis enemy.

Tsunami looked at Blizzard with hatred, then turned to the other pokemon. "Who are your friends?" He said, grinning. "Team Legend, are they? A whimpy team I must say. The only one actually worth fighting is you." He paused and looked at Blizzard. "And it would be an easy and short fight." He laughed once again.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 7, 2008)

Serena glared at Tsunami. "Why are you here?" she growled, and prepared to Dive into the water.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 7, 2008)

((Just so that you know, I am still participating here. I can't find any place to break in, so I have decided that I am currently in my lair thinking up a theme song.))


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 7, 2008)

Crystal looked at Blizzard. "Oh, hello." Then her gaze moved to Tsunami, a Lugia. "You, here," she said, and got ready to blast Ice Shards at the Lugia. "You better not be causing any trouble."


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 7, 2008)

shadow_lugia said:


> ((Just so that you know, I am still participating here. I can't find any place to break in, so I have decided that I am currently in my lair thinking up a theme song.))


((If you need a place to break in, you could reply to Kyrstillia the Umbreon who tried delivering news to you several posts ago.  Just a suggestion if you literally can't find a place to break in; if you just don't WANT to post yet,  just keep planning that theme song.))


----------



## Nope (Jul 7, 2008)

"Who are you, little rat?" Tsunami turned to the Vaporeon, ignoring the her question. The Aeroblast was starting to grow in his throat again. It could almost be seen.
_Little rat... Good one..._ He thought.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 7, 2008)

"I'm no little rat," she said, bristling. "I could defeat you if I had to." With that, she dove into the water.


----------



## Mercury (Jul 7, 2008)

Icicle jumped up in front of the Articuno. He presumed it's name was Blizzard. His mum had taught him Protect to help a particular Articuno if it ever happed. He would be ready for the blast. He just hoped he could hold it.
"Don't call other Pokémon Little Rats. It's very rude, and she isn't a rat anyway, she's a Vaporeon," Icicle said, staring in the Shadow Lugia's eyes. 
'Oh boy, there I go again...' Icicle thought, whilst still staring. He had always been quite good at staring contests.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 7, 2008)

Callisto looked at the scene. His friends readied themselves for a fight. He could see that Tsunami was about ready to blast them all. He asked of Tsunami, "What do you want?"


----------



## Nope (Jul 7, 2008)

"Of course you're not..." Tsunami replied sarcastically, then turned to Blizzard. "Last time I say so; Who are your friends?!" His voice rumbling, as it was difficult to talk with the Aeroblast in his mouth.
_I think I can kill these whimps with one Aeroblast or two... Not including Blizzard of course..._

He turned to the Snorunt. "Of course she is a Vaporeon! Do you think I'm stupid??" He growled.


----------



## Mercury (Jul 7, 2008)

'He's about to fire, I know it!' Icicle thought, and began powering up an invisible wall, without using too much energy. He needed the energy if it got too intense. And possibly to run away. But he wouldn't do that.


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 7, 2008)

"Is that any of your buisness?"asked Blizzard as she used Ice Beam. "I'm ready for a fight."


----------



## Nope (Jul 7, 2008)

Tsunami looked at Blizzard. "So am I!" As he said "I", he fired a powerful Aeroblast at the pokèmon. Then he used Agility to speed up while waiting for their move.
"Show me what you've got!" He laughed.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 7, 2008)

((Methinks that Tsunami isn't a Shadow Lugia, that's me))


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Jul 7, 2008)

((Oh, yeah, it would be kinda nice if you'd respond to that post I posted a while back. It's at the top of the last page.))


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 7, 2008)

As Tsunami fired the Aeroblast, Crystal threw Ice Shards at the beam to try and weaken it. While the Lugia was laughing, the shiny Abomasnow tossed another round of Ice Shards at Tsunami. "Freeze and take this!" She used a combo attack by slicing through the shards with Razor Leaf. Now two attacks were headed toward Tsunami.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 7, 2008)

((Make that three :D))

Serena knew the timing was right. She broke through the water and used her Dive attack on Tsunami from below, aiming for his belly.


----------



## Nope (Jul 7, 2008)

Tsunami roared, not in pain, but in anger, as he got hit by the two attacks.
"I will show you!" He fired a Hydro Pump at the Shiny Abomasnow, knowing that it would'nt weaken it, but at least slow it. He then used Agility to speed up and soared into the sky.
He aimed an Aeroblast at the trees around them, and fired. Smoke fell over the area, and when it dissapeared, the trees were gone, so Tsunami would be able to freely move on the ground.

Tsunami laughed evilly at them. Then he landed on the ground before them again.
"Wat'cha gonna do?" The Lugia grinned at them.


----------



## Elfin (Jul 8, 2008)

((Whoa, missed a lot!))
"Oh, not much."
Kitty said softly, and attacked Tsunami with a huge psychic blast. Mew's psychic powers were extremely powerful, even if at first Mew didn't look like it, seeming to be nothing but pink kittens.


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 8, 2008)

"What the heck is THAT?!" Firaga shouted to Vendetta as several explosions went off in the forest.  "Sounds like someone on our team just ran into some of Team Legend!  Let's go check it out!"  And without actually waiting for a response from the Shadow Articuno, Firaga flew off in the direction of the explosions.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 8, 2008)

Crystal watched the Hydro Pump speed toward her. She pulled back her right arm. _Wait for it... wait for it...
Now!_
The Abomasnow threw her fist forward in an Ice Punch, splitting the spray of water in half so that barely any splashed her body. She then looked up and saw Tsunami in the air, and smoke formed all around. She gazed at Tsunami, up in the sky, and aimed the noise of her GrassWhistle at him. She played a tune that would make him fall asleep without any effect on her teammates.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 8, 2008)

Callisto watched everyone fight Tsunami. He decided to get serious as well. He raised his arms to the sky, and the sun got very bright. He was using doom desire. He waited as energy gathered in the sky.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm going on a holiday to China!!! Yay! Celebrate! But the bad side is I can't come for about 3-5 weeks and post here. Can I be excused or do I have to quit. If you don't reply soon then I might be gone...dun dun dun...so bye my friends and fellows, bye all of Tcod for 3-5 weeks unless we get an early trip. 
Note: Please say that I can still be a member, please...Goes on hands and knees...please!!!


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jul 8, 2008)

Vendetta swooped after Firaga. Soon they found the source of the fighting. Tsunami had taken it upon himself to attack Team Legend and who should be there only Blizzard?
"BLIZZARD!" Vendetta screamed.
Vendetta fired a mighty Shadow Chill at Blizzard, hatred gleaming in his eyes.


----------



## Nope (Jul 8, 2008)

"Grasswhistle, huh?" Tsunami looked at the Shiny Abomasnow. He used recover to recover himself, then he landed on the ground and fell asleep. Right before he fell asleep, he heard someone shout "BLIZZARD!"
_Vendetta is in da house..._


----------



## Darksong (Jul 8, 2008)

Serena a Shadow Articuno approach the scene. "So, how do you match up with Ghost types?" Before waiting for a reply, she fired a Shadow Ball at Vendetta.


----------



## Elfin (Jul 8, 2008)

Kitty closed her eyes and tried to fold her arms, mostly failing because her arms were so short. A huge Thunderbolt hit Tsunami with a deafening boom.


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 8, 2008)

Blizzard used Powder snow and, seeing as he was a flying type, it was super affective. "Ah, what timing, Vendetta." Blizzard yelled, firing an Ice Beam.


----------



## Nope (Jul 8, 2008)

Tsunami woke up with when a Thunderbolt hit him. "I will kill you!" He roared and fired a Hydro Pump at the Mew. "Take that!" Then he noticed Vendetta getting attacked by Blizzard.
He flew up and started to charge an Aeroblast towards Blizzard.


----------



## Elfin (Jul 8, 2008)

Kitty squealed as she was hit by the Hydro Pump, and was nearly flung into the ground before she started floating again, flicking her tail for balance. She attacked with another Thunderbolt.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jul 8, 2008)

(OOC: Shadowstar, as a Shadow Pokémon, Shadow is my only type.)


----------



## Nope (Jul 8, 2008)

Just when Tsunami was about to fire his Aeroblast at Blizzard, he was hit by another Thunderbolt.
_That _damn_ Mew._
He turned to the Mew and started to charge another Aeroblast as he left the ground. He soared over Mews head, then turned and blasted her with an Aeroblast.


----------



## Elfin (Jul 8, 2008)

Kitty created a pink bubble around herself just in time. Even though the Mew wasn't hit, the bubble was, and it was thrown like a beach ball. Dizzy and spinning in circles inside, Kitty floated back to where she'd been before. She giggled and did somersaults in the air.
"I'm still hee-eeree!!"


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 8, 2008)

((Ah. I finally found said post.))

Thorn was brooding over several things in her head when she heard a shout of news. It sounded like Kyrstyllia. "Come in," she replied to the Umbreon.


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 8, 2008)

(Shadow isn't a type.)


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 8, 2008)

((:/ Yes it is.))


----------



## Nope (Jul 8, 2008)

Tsunami looked as the Mew created a pink bubble around herself, got hit by his Aeroblast and bounced around on the trees.

Tsunami used Agility once again and caught up to the pink ball containing Kitty, and grabbed it with his claws (Or feet. Or toes).

He tossed it around a little, making the Mew more dizzy and confused. and then began charging another Aeroblast whilst flying above Blizzard and Vendetta and the others. "You die now, Mew." He laughed, popped the bubble with his beak (or mouth.), grabbed the Mew that was inside it and fired the Aeroblast right at her.

He laughed maniacally as the Aeroblast hit her.


----------



## Elfin (Jul 8, 2008)

The pink kitten screamed in pain. She couldn't escape with Tsunami holding her, and she desperately curled up in a ball and created half of a bubble as a shield. It didn't come close to stopping the attack, but it deflected part of it. Dazed and bleeding from the Aeroblast, she sank her tiny fangs into Tsunami's foot and zapped the Lugia with the strongest Thunderbolt possible.


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 8, 2008)

(For those who don't know, since apparently some people don't, Shadow is a special type from Pokemon Colosseum and XD: Gale of Darkness.  Anyway...)

Firaga saw everyone ganging up on Vendetta and Tsunami, and so he decided to join in.  The shadow Charizard flew low above the battlefield launching Dragon Pulses at random areas, and then he used Fly, diving down at high speeds to hit a shiny Abomasnow.


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 8, 2008)

(Yes but Vendetta is still Ic/Flying.)
Blizzard saw an opening, so she fired an Ice Beam at Tsunami.


----------



## Nope (Jul 8, 2008)

Tsunami screamed as the Mew bit his foot and used Thunderbolt at him. "You thought I would let go, didn't you? WRONG!" He laughed, but when he got hit by a well-aimed Ice Beam, he roared and lost the Mew struggling in his claws.
_Crap!_

He saw Firaga coming to join in the battle. "Greetings Firaga!" He shouted at the Shadow Charizard as he dove towards Blizzard and charged an Aeroblast at her.
He stopped in mid-air right before Blizzard and fired the Aeroblast at the weakened Articuno.
"HAHAHAHAHA!"


----------



## Elfin (Jul 8, 2008)

Kitty dropped, falling, before floating again. She was dazed, but he was attacking Blizzard! She whipped her tail and zoomed after the Lugia, stopping when she was directly in front of him. The pink kitten created another, stronger bubble. At the very least it would slow down the attack.


----------



## Nope (Jul 8, 2008)

"Stop weakening my attacks!" Tsunami whipped his tail at Kitty, sending her flying down on the ground. He then fired a Hydro Pump at the Mew while it was on the ground. "HA!"


----------



## Mercury (Jul 8, 2008)

Icicle stared in amazement. The other Pokémon were all very powerful, and although he didn't want to, he ran and hid behind a tree.


----------



## Elfin (Jul 8, 2008)

Hitting the ground hard, the Mew heard a loud crack. She got up and staggered. Her leg.. she guessed it was broken. It hurt, but wouldn't stop her. Kitty rarely walked. She jumped up with her other leg and floated, only to see a huge blast of water about to hit her. She created another bubble, which then bounced around, shaking the pink kitten inside. It stopped, and the bubble disappeared.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 8, 2008)

Serena went over to Kitty. "Is something broken?" she asked.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 8, 2008)

((No. Vendetta is a _Shadow_ Articuno, therefore his type is _Shadow_))


----------



## Elfin (Jul 8, 2008)

Kitty jumped, surprised, before answering.
"Uh, I think so. I don't need to walk, but my leg really hurts."


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jul 8, 2008)

(Yes I am SHADOW, thank you very much.)


----------



## Darksong (Jul 8, 2008)

"Maybe I can help." She used some of her aquapothecary to help stop the pain. "That should keep it from hurting, but take it easy. Don't put too much weight on the leg, all right?" She smiled at her teammate.


----------



## Elfin (Jul 8, 2008)

Kitty looked at the leg, and then at the Vaporeon. 
"Thanks. I won't. I don't walk very much, floating is easier."
The Mew stuck her hand inside the bad over her shoulder, which was now ripped from the fighting. She pulled out a pink ribbon and tied it around the Vaporeon's tail. Waving, Kitty flew back into the sky to continue fighting.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 8, 2008)

((Well, technically, he is, since shadow was less of a type and more of a characteristic that caused the resistance to shadow moves in Colloseum and XD... I'll stop now.))

The great rays of energy from Callisto's doom desire attack finally came down on Tsunami as he noticed 2 more Pokemon joining teh fray, but not on his side. They all flew. Callisto then remedied that by using gravity. As the gravity intensified, he readied another doom desire.


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 8, 2008)

(Let's just say he's Ice/Flying/Shadow, okay, whatever.)

Blizzard got out of the line of fire. "You thought I let my guard down eh? WRONG!" Moced Blizzard as she used her attacks in this order:
Powder Snow, Blizzard, Ice Beam, Gust, Blizzard, Powder Snow, Ice Beam, Gust.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jul 8, 2008)

(OOC: THREE TYPES? ARE YOU OUT OF YOUR FLIPPING MIND?)


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 8, 2008)

(No. It's just esier to say that.)


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 8, 2008)

((Shadowstar, have you played Colosseum or XD?))


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 8, 2008)

(I own XD. What does it matter?)


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 8, 2008)

((Well, I may be wrong, but when you're a shadow pokemon, doesn't it mean that you're ONLY shadow type, and you're natural types don't apply?))


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jul 8, 2008)

(I'd like to apply Game Mechanics here, two types max, Shadow = Shadow, Shadow is super-effective against everything and takes super-effective damage from nothing.)


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 8, 2008)

((Doesn't Shadow beat Shadow?))


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 8, 2008)

As Crystal was struck by Firaga's Fly, she staggered back and played GrassWhistle again. This would lower Firaga's attack a bit, and again have no effect on her teammates. Then the Abomasnow fired an Ice Shard at her enemy.

((Before you say anything about godmodding, I said in my profile that Crystal is more coordinated with her GrassWhistle than with her attacks.))


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 8, 2008)

(Well this isn't the games is it? And who knows, maybie they'll make 3 types max next generation.)


----------



## Elfin (Jul 8, 2008)

(Why are you guys debating this? o.O))


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 8, 2008)

Firaga was glad that he had hit his opponent and tried to get back to the air.  He found it a bit harder to hover, and when he looked over he saw a Jirachi tightening it's focus.  "He must have used Gravity!  And now he must be charging a Doom Des-"  Firaga was unable to finish the sentence, as at that moment he heard a weakening music and was intantly hit with a chunk of ice, hitting his leg.  "AAGH, dang you, Abomasnow!  Let's just see how good a snow-covered tree withstands fire!"  As he said these words, Firaga used Shadow Fire, sending fire covered with a dark aura right at his opponent.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 8, 2008)

((I am playing XD as I type this and shadow isn't a type, it's a characteristic. Try comparing it to Pokerus if you don't quite understand. Shadow moves are super effective against non-Shadow Pokemon, and Shadow Pokemon are resistant to shadow moves. But yes, we really should stop debating this...))

Callisto opened his eyes and aimed his doom desire at the black Charizard, who was partly immobilized, as Callisto had planned. The beam of light came charging down from the sky at Firaga.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 9, 2008)

Crystal quickly hopped to the side and fired another Ice Shard, which melted in the fire but at least slowed it down as some of it splashed onto her body. She leaped into the air and aimed an Ice Punch at Firaga.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 9, 2008)

Serena needed to help Crystal, and fast. At the same time she aimed an Ice Punch at Firaga, she hit him with a Shadow Ball.


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 9, 2008)

Firaga saw an Ice Punch heading straight towards him, and he was just about to dodge it, when a massive explosion occurred.  Hit by a Shadow Ball and Doom Desire at the same time, though spared the Ice Punch due to getting knocked away by the other moves, Firaga went flying into the air and slammed into a tree, then fell straight to the ground.  "Stupid Gravity," mumbled Firaga as he lay on the grass.  Then, in a fiery rage, the Shadow Charizard gathered as much strength as he could, flew into the air, and started shooting a flurry of Shadow Fires at the Jirachi.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 9, 2008)

((No, Shadow is definitely a _type,_ as well as a characteristic. To the Debating Hall! *runs*))


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jul 9, 2008)

(Runs after Thorn)


----------



## Nope (Jul 9, 2008)

Tsunami was hit by Doom Desire and roared. Good I can heal myself. He thought while using Recover.

He then fired a Hydro Pump at the Jirachi that used Doom Desire.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 9, 2008)

Callisto took the water attack. It hurt quite a lot, but it'd take more than that to take him down. First, he kept the gravity up before it could start fading. Unfortunately, he was also pelted by many shadow fire attacks at that moment. He used wish, and then another doom desire, not even caring who it hit this time. All he could do at that point was hope he could survive long enough for at least one to fire...


----------



## Nope (Jul 10, 2008)

"Goddam pokèmon. Guess what? I think I'm going to get Thorn!" Tsunami flew off towards the castle, laughing.

He soon saw a big black castle in the horizon. _Aha!_ He thought, and sped up using Agility.


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 11, 2008)

"Follow that Lugia!"


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 11, 2008)

Thorn rolled her eyes at the lack of response from the Umbreon, deciding that she must've decided to take a nap. She saw Tsunami approaching and flew out to meet him. "What is it, dear brother?"


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 11, 2008)

((I'll be gone this weekend, so just have me follow Team Shadow if they do anything.))

"Uh, I'm leaving too!  You commin, Vendetta?" said Firaga as he saw Jirachi charging another Doom Desire.  Firaga then flew away toward the castle.


----------



## Nope (Jul 11, 2008)

"Well, it seems that I have met Blizzard in the forest." Tsunami replied to Thorn. "We fought and stuff, then Vendetta and Firaga came along. I got tired of fighting, so I decided to fly back." He landed on the ground.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 11, 2008)

_"What?"_ she squawked angirly, puffing up her feathers. "Which direction?"


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 11, 2008)

At that moment, Firaga flew in.  "Hey Thorn!  Blizzard's in the woods, and he's got an army with him!  He's got a Mew, a Jirachi, an Abomasnow, and more!"


----------



## Nope (Jul 11, 2008)

Tsunami turned to Firaga, then to Thorn again. "Correct." He looked towards the woods. "Wanna come with me, sister? I can't wait to kill those weaklings."


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 11, 2008)

"Sure do." Thorn's eyes narrowed in satisfaction.


----------



## Nope (Jul 11, 2008)

Tsunami nodded, and flew off towards the forest. "Are you coming?" He turned his head around to see Thorn.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 11, 2008)

"I sure am." She was just behind him.


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 11, 2008)

(My character's a _she_)

"We won! We won!"cheered blizzard in sheer happiness.


----------



## Nope (Jul 11, 2008)

Tsunami, hearing Blizzard, says "Oh, no you didn't!" He dives and fires an Aeroblast at her, roaring.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 11, 2008)

Thorn first used a Shadow Shed, just in case, then used Shadow Storm, and watched as the twister twirled around towards the group, sneering.


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 11, 2008)

Blizzard was hit with an Areo blast and a Shadow storm, then colapsed, fainted.


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jul 11, 2008)

May I join?

Name: Sumire
Level: 50
Gender: Female
Pokemon: Cherrim
Moves: Bullet Seed, Petal Dance, Solarbeam, Energy Ball
Side: Shadow
Personality: Battle ready, though, easy to anger, hard working.


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 11, 2008)

(not accepted. Too many legend members.)


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jul 11, 2008)

May I change it to Shadow?


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 11, 2008)

(yes.)


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks, when do I start RP?


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 11, 2008)

(Now.)


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jul 11, 2008)

(Okay.)

Sumire sighed, "I'm really bored..." she said, looking north.


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Jul 11, 2008)

((Sorry. By the time I was on and you'd replied to my post I couldn't find...until an hour ago. And now you've moved on. Oh, well, here we go! *Yes fighting! Finally! Been long enough! Wait, WHAT did you just say? It ALREADY STARTED?!?!?!? I guess I'll have to hurry then.*))
Kyrstyllia, as Thorn had guessed, had been taking a quick catnap due to the fact that her leader hadn't responded to her announcement. She had woken up when she heard a commotion. They were going off to battle. She followed them as fast as she could on foot, although she was much slower than the winged Pokemon, simply because she couldn't avoid all of the obstacles. However, when she arrived, she wasn't winded, and was she ever ready for a battle! She always was, really, and it had been a while. She immediately used Feint Attack on the Jirachi. The Umbreon smiled as the attack hit, dead on. "Sorry I'm late." she said, to no one in particular. Her smile was devious and extremely crude. She looked up at Blizzard. She began charging up a Shadow Ball.


----------



## Nope (Jul 11, 2008)

((Blizzard have fainted ^^"))

"You're late!" Tsunami roared as Kyrstyllia entered the battle zone. "Not that we needed you." He continued, then shoot a Hydro Pump at a Snorunt hiding behind a tree. "Thought you could hide? WRONG!" He laughed as the tree fell on the "poor" Snorunt.

He then aimed an Aeroblast at the Shiny Abomasnow.


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 11, 2008)

"You..." said Blizzard as she fired an Ice Beam. "You won't defeat me!"


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 12, 2008)

Callisto was swept aside by the shadow storm. At the same time, his wish was granted, but he didn't feel that much better. He looked up to see another focused beam of destructive light coming down. He aimed it at Tsunami, but then collapsed out of exhaustion...


----------



## Nope (Jul 12, 2008)

"Graaaah!" Tsunami roared as he was hit by an Ice Beam. "I seem to be the center of attention here!" He shoot his Aeroblast at the Shiny Abomasnow, and aimed a Hydro Pump at Blizzard. He fired it.


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jul 12, 2008)

"Hmm, I wonder were all the noise came from?" Sumire asked, then ran to the area were it was, she saw pokemon battling, "Nice." she whispered.


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 12, 2008)

Blizzard was hit very hard with the Hydro Pumb but refused to give up. She Got up on her feet, then hovored above the trees. She used her attacks in this order on all of them: Blizzard, Powdersnow, Gust, Ice Beam, Gust, Powder Snow, Blizzard


----------



## Nope (Jul 12, 2008)

((Uuh, Shadowstar, could you specify who you fire them at?))


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jul 12, 2008)

"This battle's awesome." Sumire said, watching.


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 12, 2008)

(





			
				Me said:
			
		

> Blizzard was hit very hard with the Hydro Pumb but refused to give up. She Got up on her feet, then hovored above the trees. She used her attacks in this order on *all of them*: Blizzard, Powdersnow, Gust, Ice Beam, Gust, Powder Snow, Blizzard


)


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jul 12, 2008)

(Can I join the battle?)


----------



## Darksong (Jul 12, 2008)

When the Shadow Storm came, Serena dove underwater, into her puddle, to avoid it, then used Dive on Tsunami once more.


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jul 12, 2008)

"Meh." she said and walked away between the middle of the battle.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 12, 2008)

Crystal stood still as the Aeroblast came toward her.

_Wait for it...

Now!_

She fired a single but large Ice Shard at the beam, making it spread apart and leaving herself in a clear triangle. When the Aeroblast nearly finished, the Abomasnow Ice Punched through the shard and hit directly on Thorn's wing.

((By the way, I checked and Lugia can't learn Agility by any method.))


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 12, 2008)

((Indeed, and Shadow Lugia can only learn the attacks I know. However, regular Lugia can learn Recover and Whirlwind :3))

"Pfahk!" Thorn said as the ice hit her wing. She shot a Shadow Blast at the nearby Abomasnow, putting all her rage into it.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 12, 2008)

Serena slammed into Tsunami, surrounded by fresh water. She splashed her enemy just as she heabutted him.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 12, 2008)

Crystal, struck by the Shadow Blast, fell to the ground but quickly got up again and blasted an Ice Shard(s) at Thorn.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 12, 2008)

Thorn used another Shadow Storm, which swept up all the Ice Shards and went towards the enemy.


----------



## Nope (Jul 12, 2008)

((Oh, I thought it could ^^;))

Tsunami was hit by Serenas attack, and fired a Hydro Pump just to get her off.


----------



## Mercury (Jul 12, 2008)

'Few!' thought Icicle, 'Lucky protect hadn't quite disappeared. But that still hurt! I don't think I can do much here any more. I know, I'll go to the fruit trees and find some Oran Berries! Then I'll bring them back for everyone!'
Icicle ran off, letting the tree fall down behind him.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 12, 2008)

Serena was healed by the water. "Thanks, but why did you do that?" She fired a Shadow Ball at her enemy.


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 12, 2008)

Blizzard used Ice Beam on Thorn.


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jul 12, 2008)

"I dunno."


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 12, 2008)

Thorn said a word that probably wouldn't have been safe to say outside of the heat of this battle, and fired another Shadow Blast at that Abomasnow. She had decided that once it had been knocked out, she would carry it home for dinner.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 12, 2008)

Crystal half-dodged the Shadow Storm, and in its darkness snuck up on Thorn. Soon, she was extremely close and, still concealed, leaped up and hit the Shadow Lugia's belly with Ice Punch.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 12, 2008)

*coughitisntashadowstormcough*

Thorn squawked and flew up high where the Abomasnow couldn't reach, firing Shadow Blasts from there instead.


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 12, 2008)

Blizzard started using all her moves in a random order on Thorn.


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jul 12, 2008)

"That's gotta hurt really bad." Sumire said.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 12, 2008)

((Sorry, shadow_lugia))

Crystal cringed from the Shadow Blast and long after they were over. Then, she just stood there looking up at Thorn. Suddenly, she swiftly launched Ice Shards upward at the Shadow Lugia.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 12, 2008)

Serena sent Shadow Balls flying everywhere, but luckily, she knew better than to aim at her teammates.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm back and sadly I'm quiting. I'm sorry but I can't find the time anymore and really I've missed out on a whole heap of posts. So just pretend that I don't exist. I'm sorry to if this causes problems but I just can't do this even weekly. I have homework and lots of other problems and there just isn't enough time for this. Sorry again.

From, the old, proud member of Team Legend. Bye, team legend, bye ... cries in her bedroom as she starts her homework...and forces herself away from the heaven called the computer...


----------



## Darksong (Jul 15, 2008)

((Bye, EeveeSkitty... :( Team Legend will always remember you...))


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 15, 2008)

Thorn squawked angrily again as the Ice Shards hit her, and, barely hanging on, whispered something in Tsunami's ear (sending it to you through PM) and flew off.


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jul 15, 2008)

Sumire walked away.


----------



## Mercury (Jul 17, 2008)

Icicle could smell the berry trees, so started to go a bit faster. The Oran berry trees were at the other end of the berry forest.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 17, 2008)

Suddenly, Thorn swooped down and grabbed the Snorunt, flying back to where she had come.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 17, 2008)

Serena dove under the water, ready to attack someone different that posed a bit more of a threat than Tsunami.


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Jul 17, 2008)

Kyrstyllia saw Serena charging a shadow ball to fire at her leader, and used Faint Attack on her. She didn't care how much Thorn deserved it. Then, she began firing Shadow Balls left and right without stopping as she slowly backed away from the fight.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 17, 2008)

How that Vaporeon could see her doing something from a mile away, Thorn didn't know, but she dodged (the aim was quite poor at that distance anyway) and finally reached the group.  "If you hurt any of us, he dies," she said.


----------



## Mercury (Jul 17, 2008)

((Who's the Piplup? Because I'm a Snorunt. If the Piplup is supposed to be me then:))
Icicle felt something grab him. Suddenly he was flying. He was scared. Very scared. He could see all the other Pokémon fighting down below. One of them fired an attack up, but it missed completely. Icicle started to wriggle about, hoping to be dropped. Then he heard
the Pokémon who grabbed him say:
"If you hurt any of us, he dies,"
Icicle was then even more scared. He didn't want to die yet! He still had a life ahead of him!


----------



## Darksong (Jul 17, 2008)

((Oh, you're a mile away? Sorry. I should edit my post. And sorry about the Piplup thing, Mercury; I was looking at your avatar at the time.))


----------



## Nope (Jul 17, 2008)

Tsunami flew up to Thorn. "Want me to bring him home?" He said. "I'm getting hungry. Though a Snorunt might be too cold for me." He joked.

He looked at the fight below them and fired a Hydro Blast at the Jirachi.


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 17, 2008)

(Okay, I was gone longer than I thought, but I'm back now)

Firaga, after a good rest, finally left the castle and flew over to the battle.  Upon arriving, he saw Thorn holding a Snorunt.  "Cool, a hostage!" Firaga said.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 17, 2008)

((Fuck I thought you were a Piplup too >:())


----------



## Mercury (Jul 18, 2008)

(( It's okay. It is a bit confusing.))
Now Icicle was more scared. They said they might eat him! And that he was a hostage! He didn't like the sound of either of them!
"HELP ME!" he yelled, but as he was so small, his voice was very quiet compared to the noises of the battle below, and no-one heard him.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 18, 2008)

Serena twitched her ears. She thought she heard a scream. She decided it was nothing, and ignored it.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 18, 2008)

Callisto awoke to see the battle winding down, but still going on. He found he had been propelled from where he lost consciousness, and he was all wet. Again. He got up and looked around. He asked the nearest Pokemon, Serena, "Where did Icicle go?"


----------



## Darksong (Jul 18, 2008)

"He was going to get some Oran berries, but he never returned. I thought I heard him scream..." she gasped. "Icicle!" The Vaporeon dashed off in the direction of the cry's source.


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jul 18, 2008)

Sumire used Energy Ball on the Piplup, "Oh, be quiet." she said and then walked away.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 18, 2008)

((I think we clarified that he was a Snorunt.))


----------



## Mercury (Jul 19, 2008)

((yup))
'Ooof' Icicle thought as the Energy Ball hit him. That was when he remembered he could use protect! If he used it, a wall would appear between him and the Lugia, meaning he wouldn't be able to hold him, and drop him. Then he thought about the very long drop below him. He decided to just stay there, and not bother to do anything. And hope to get rescued.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 19, 2008)

Serena slowed down, but she had made good distance. She was running out of energy. The Vaporeon paced herself from there, careful not to get distracted by anything.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 19, 2008)

Crystal was too busy to realise that a team member had been stolen. When she did, the Snorunt was far away. Still, she kept a fast pace. Her plan was to make both Pokemon fall asleep, and catch the Ice-type on her fluffy body.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 19, 2008)

Callisto floated after Serena, keeping his sight on the Lugia that was flying away. He then tried to use gravity to magnify gravity again, projecting it as best he could out to where they were.


----------



## Mercury (Jul 19, 2008)

Icicle could see some of the others were trying to help him, but he didn't think it would work. 
'This Lugia sure is mean,' Icicle thought to himself, whilst dangling helplessly.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 19, 2008)

After resting for a bit, Serena dashed further, eventually finding the Lugia in sight. She fired three Shadow Balls at it, careful not to hit Icicle.


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jul 19, 2008)

Sumire used Energy Ball at the Shadow Balls.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 19, 2008)

Serena watched as her Shadow Balls were hit by Energy Ball. She temporarily gave herself a burst of speed, then leaped high, throwing a few more ghostly blobs at the Lugia.


----------



## Mercury (Jul 19, 2008)

Icicle watched in despair as the Shadow Ball attacks were destroyed by the Energy Balls. It seemed like he wasn't going to be saved, no matter how hard they tried. Then he decided to reduce the temperature for a while, to try and cool himself off. Powder Snow with a tad of Icy Wind. Much better.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 19, 2008)

Seeing that Serena had caught up, Crystal dashed forward, jumped into the air and aimed an Ice Punch at the Lugia's wing. With her other hand, she pulled out a GrassWhistle and began to play the normal tune that any other Pokemon would. The Lugia would most likely fall asleep.


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jul 19, 2008)

The Cherrim used Solarbeam on Serena and Crystal, then ran far away in the forest.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 20, 2008)

At the Grasswhistle, Thorn's eyes started to burn a bit less (Lugia do not have eyelids :3) and started spiraling towards the ground with the Snorunt whose name she neither knew nor cared about still in tow.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 20, 2008)

Serena was severely weakened by Solarbeam. When she noticed Icicle and Thorn falling, though, she shook some of the damage off, gathered all her strength, and sprinted to the place they were falling. She grabbed Icicle and hiding herself and Icicle from the Lugia. She would rest there until he woke up, then they would both leave.
 Her leg hurt from all the running, though (the solarbeam only made it worse), and she collapsed, resting until it felt better.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 20, 2008)

Callisto floated after Serena, and seeing her limp away with Icicle safely in her grasp, he figured he would draw attention away from them. His gravity manipulation worked, so perhaps he wouldn't be at such a disadvantage. He fired at the Lugia with swift.


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 20, 2008)

"Oh no you don't!" Firaga said, looking as the Jirachi as it shot several star-shaped energy blasts at Thorn.  Firaga flew down to the Jirachi and started using a Shadow Fire on it.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 20, 2008)

Serena saw something dark and blazing hurled towards Callisto. She thought about firing a Water move at it, but there was nowhere to dive, and Shadow Ball would just make the damage worse.


----------



## Nope (Jul 20, 2008)

Tsunami noticed Thorn falling, apparently asleep, and grabbed the shadow Lugia's wings with his claws in hopes of slowing down the fall. They landed on the ground with a thump. "Phew. That was close." He said.
Then the Lugia heard the GrassWhistle too. "No. Not again." He said, and fell asleep beside his sister.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 20, 2008)

"Yay," said Crystal. She wandered over to her teammate Serena. "Are you okay?"


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 20, 2008)

Callisto noticed the dark blaze streaming towards him too late. He countered with another round of swift, then got hit. He was close to fainting again.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 20, 2008)

"I'm fine," Serena said, "But we need to carry this guy back to where the others are. Can you do that?"


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 20, 2008)

"Yeah." The Abomasnow picked up Icicle gently and headed back to where the rest of Team Legend was gathered.


----------



## LitatheLighmosa (Jul 20, 2008)

(Um, may I join? I have two characters if that's all right... because no one has more than one character here. And I need two characters because one is going to be a legend, and the other shadow. and everyone knows it has to stay even.)


----------



## Nope (Jul 20, 2008)

Tsunami dreamt.

_Tsunami was soaring above his playmate, an Eevee kit. Tsunami had just learned to fly. He was very young. "Do you want to ride?" The baby Lugia said. "Are you able to?" The Eevee replied. "Of course!" Tsunami landed, and folded his small pair of wings so that his playmate could jump on him. "Whee!" The Eevee said as the Lugia took off. "Hold tight!"_

_Tsunami flew high above the ground. "Not to high! What if I fall off?" The Eevee said. "You wont!" Tsunami looped. "Look at those clouds!" A storm was approaching. "We should land." Tsunami's playmate said. "Naah. I'm sure I can handle it!" He looped again. "Stop!" The terrified Eevee said. "I want to go off!"_

_"Okay, okay." Tsunami soared towards the ground as fast as he could, and just before he touched it, he started to fly up again. "DOWN!" The Eevee shouted. "Wait. I wanna loop one more time!" In the middle of the loop, a lighting stroke a few inches from the Lugia's right wing. In the middle of the panic, Tsunami didn't notice his playmate wasn't on his back anymore. "Ellor!" He shouted._

_Tsunami landed just beside his playmate. He couldn't feel his heartbeat, nor his breath. There was some blood in the Eevee's mouth. Ellor was dead._

_Tsunami flew off towards the sun. The storm had stopped. No one could notice the tears that came from his eyes._


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 20, 2008)

(Yep! Only scince I know you, though...)


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jul 20, 2008)

"That's what they get for messing with the shadow Lugias." Sumire said.


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 20, 2008)

Firaga flinched from the Swift attack, then turned and saw both Lugias asleep.  "HEY, WAKE UP!" Firaga yelled.  He charged them both with his Shadow Rush in an attempt to wake them.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 20, 2008)

Thorn hissed as she woke up, as was intended, and gave Firaga the evil-eye, which was heightened by the fact that her eyes already looked evil.


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jul 20, 2008)

The Cherrim used Bullet Seed on Firaga, "Take that!" Sumire said.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 21, 2008)

Serena followed Crystal, finding everyone else where they were.


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jul 21, 2008)

Sumire ran to a cave and hid inside it, "No one will find me." she thought.


----------



## Mercury (Jul 21, 2008)

Icicle opened his eyes, and found himself looking up towards trees. Someone _had_ saved him after all. He remembered the sound of a Grass Whistle and he thought he had fallen asleep. He probably did. He was very tired from all the excitement though, and fell back to sleep.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 21, 2008)

Serena chuckled. "Well, Blizzard, what do we do now?"


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 21, 2008)

(is too lazy to read rest of thread,can I still join?)
Name:Masquerade(people tend to call him "Shadow Cat" though)
Level:80
Gender:Unknown
Pokemon:Mewtwo
Moves:Recover,Psychic,Bone Rush,Aura Sphere(dont ask me why)
Side:(Legend or Shadow)Shadow,but isn't a shadow Pokemon,but is actually a very good evil compatenant!
Personality:Serious,but has a soft side that doesn't show often or easy,Masquerade is tough stuff.He has an undying anger for Mew and is why he joined Team Shadow.


----------



## Nope (Jul 21, 2008)

Tsunami woke up from Firaga's yelling. He was releaved that the dream was over, he remembered the time that happened like it was yesterday.

He noticed Thorn was awake. "So what's going on?" He said to on one in particular.


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 21, 2008)

"I have no idea," replied Firaga.  "Who was that Cherrim?  It seemed like it was on our side, but then it shot me with a Bullet Seed and ran off!  Maybe it saw me wake you guys up by tackling you...  Anyway, I think everyone else ran away!"


----------



## LitatheLighmosa (Jul 21, 2008)

Tah ha ha.

Name: Lita
Level:50-ish?
Gender: Female
Pokemon: Grovyle(but she has a gold belly.)
Moves: Leaf Blade, Energy Ball, Giga Drain, Grass Knot. That's my moveset in Time so YES Grovyles are perfectly capabl of having those moves.
Side: legend
Personality: Wierd and loner-ish. she often goes off to do stuff alone because other pokemon just drag her down. But she always can tell right from wrong.

Name: Vira
Level: 50-ish again
Gender: Female
Pokemon: Grovyle. and she looks just Like Lita but with red eyes.
Moves: Same as Lita
Side: shadow. Vira is Lita's evil clone.
Personality: Harsh and demanding. Quite evil too. Hates Lita and uses her appearence to fool people into thinking Lita is evil.

I love having Vira in an RP.


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jul 22, 2008)

(Sumire is a Cherrim that disappers often, she attacks the Legend members and confuses some pokemon as Legends)


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 22, 2008)

((Oh.  I thought you thought I was a Legend, since you attacked me when I hit the Lugias.  Of course, my character thought the same thing, and he'll probably keep thinking that until he eventually meets the Cherrim again.))


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jul 22, 2008)

(She's part of the Shadow pokemon.)


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 22, 2008)

((I know.  That's why I thought she was confused:  because she hit a member of her own team.))


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jul 22, 2008)

(She's kind of blind.)


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 26, 2008)

(Guys, can we RP in this again? Oh, and Lita is accepted. Only one charrie is allowed.)


----------



## Darksong (Jul 26, 2008)

Serena swished her tail. "Anyone else around here want a piece of me?" She gathered her muscles and prepared for a Dive, though no one but her knew that she would use the move.


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jul 27, 2008)

Sumire heard the voice and ran to it, "I would." she said.


----------

